# Quieter Grinder?



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

So SWMBO has made a sneaky observation that my mignon is noisy & is disturbing her beauty sleep. Apparently it shakes the whole house!

what would be the next step up that is quieter? I like the mignon grind adjustment & how this isn't list when its cleaned


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Can you try it on a rubber mat maybe?

I get quite a bit of reverberation through my worktops.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ceado e37s is a really quiet grinder


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> So SWMBO has made a sneaky observation that my mignon is noisy & is disturbing her beauty sleep.
> 
> What would be the next step up that is quieter?


Pack SWMBO off to her mother's ?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Pack SWMBO off to her mother's ?


TBH it's very tempting at times lol


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> So SWMBO has made a sneaky observation that my mignon is noisy & is disturbing her beauty sleep. Apparently it shakes the whole house!
> 
> what would be the next step up that is quieter? I like the mignon grind adjustment & how this isn't list when its cleaned


I used to have a Mignon and to be honest from what I've seen the Mignon is on the quiet camp if compared to others.

Try damping the noise by putting on a rubber Matt and see if it helps. Also shut doors etc and see how it goes.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

2nd ceado.

Also the eureka atom - quiet grinding one of key selling features


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

The Baratza/Mahlkonig Vario is noticeable quieter than most comparable grinders. I think because it uses a belt drive mechanism.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

shannigan said:


> The Baratza/Mahlkonig Vario is noticeable quieter than most comparable grinders. I think because it uses a belt drive mechanism.


My experience is that the Vario is louder than the Mignon.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been looking a quieter grinder for similar reasons and the ceado e37s was top of my list.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The large conics are quieter due to their low rpm. Or get a manual grinder for the morning!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Is the issue more one of extended noise i.e. time taken to grind thus noisier for longer? If is then may find that same level of noise for a shorter period with a larger burred machine may help (especially if placed on mat, tea towel / microfiber covering hopper etc).

You won't know this though to be fair until on the worktop in the home so all above suggestions may work especially hand grinder for the one in the morning.

Just a thought though, if you are single dosing it might be noisier than if you had a fair amount in the hopper in which definitely try the mat/ microfiber route









John


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tried with a mat this morning & definitely quieter, hopper full of beans. Would love to upgrade to a hg1 but they always come along at the wrong time.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Ceado e37s is a really quiet grinder


I'd argue that's it quieter than a Mignon but not 'quiet' haha!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Buy an Iberital MC2. She'll soon be begging tor the Mingnon to be reinstated


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

A work colleague of mine bought a Eureka Atom and brought it up into the office to try out...

I literally couldn't believe how quiet it was! He threw in some beans while someone was on the phone about two metres away and we we're still able to talk over it - that's what I call 'quiet'.

With my Ceado E37s, I have to pause conversations with the other half/kids when grinding which is somewhat annoying, but it is quieter than other high RPM grinders I've encountered.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah now that's one I hadn't considered @Beanosauraus thanks. Have also registered for the Niche.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Ear plugs?

Ok, I'll get my coat......


----------

